# Can you give Pedialyte for an "everyday" drink?



## :loveher:

I was just curious...

My DD was sick this past week and didn't eat or drink much of anything for several days so we were giving Pedialyte to rehydrate and give some electrolytes back to her. It got me to thinking, can you give it for a daily drink? Kind of like a Gatorade or something? Just curious...I think I know the answer, but it never hurts to ask the great mama's of MDC!!


----------



## AllyRae

I personally wouldn't... It's fairly "salty" and is used for electrolyte balance...I would imagine it wouldn't do such great things if your electrolytes are already in balance. But then again, I also wouldn't recommend gatoraid as a daily drink either.







:

That, and pedialyte is horribly expensive...

I don't think it would hurt her per say. But I don't think it would do any good and could possibly throw her electrolytes out of balance.


----------



## :loveher:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
I personally wouldn't... It's fairly "salty" and is used for electrolyte balance...I would imagine it wouldn't do such great things if your electrolytes are already in balance. But then again, I also wouldn't recommend gatoraid as a daily drink either.







:

That, and pedialyte is horribly expensive...

I don't think it would hurt her per say. But I don't think it would do any good and could possibly throw her electrolytes out of balance.

That's what I thought. I was just wondering, I guess. She doesn't get Gatorade either, I was just using it as a comparison. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## cotopaxi

I don't know why you'd want to. I don't think it would make her sick or anything, but I think plain water, or milk (if your family drinks milk) are better. It's just sugar water with some salts in it, and most kids don't need extra sugar and salt when they're healthy. And as pp noted it's expensive.


----------



## ZippyGirl

I would not give it to dd. It is made with artificial food coloring, which is not good for developing little bodies!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

: Artifical flavors and colors. It's all fake stuff. Yuckola! I actually don't give this to my littles even when they are sick.







:


----------



## nighten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie* 







: Artifical flavors and colors. It's all fake stuff. Yuckola! I actually don't give this to my littles even when they are sick.







:

Same here. The artificial sweeteners are also nasty, IMO.

Quote:

Fruit Flavor Liquid: (Pareve, (U)) Water, dextrose; Less than 2% of: fructose, citric acid, natural and artificial fruit flavors, potassium citrate, sodium chloride, sodium citrate, sucralose, acesulfame potassium and Yellow 6.
Grape Flavor Liquid: (Pareve, (U)) Water, dextrose; Less than 2% of: fructose, citric acid, potassium citrate, sodium chloride, artificial grape flavor, sodium citrate, sucralose, acesulfame potassium, Red 40 and Blue 1.
Bubble Gum Flavor Liquid: (Pareve, (U)) Water, dextrose; Less than 2% of: fructose, citric acid, potassium citrate, sodium chloride, sodium citrate, artificial bubble gum flavor, sucralose, acesulfame potassium and Red 40.
Not something I find remotely healthy. Sorry.


----------



## Ruthla

I've only bought the unflavored kind, as my kids react HORRIBLY to synthetic dyes.

I've never found much use for it, really. Sick infants get breastmilk. Sick toddlers or older get tea with honey, diluted juice, or soda (free of artificial colors and flavors.)

If you use the kind with added dyes and synthetic flavors and sweeteners, it CAN cause damage. Many kids get "hyper", and have a hard time focusing, listening, folllowing directions, etc, when under the influence of food chemicals. I don't know if this can cause long-term brain damage or not, but it can certainly cause short-term damage in terms of the child's ability to learn, your relationship with your child, etc.


----------



## shawnah73

My toddler would never really drink water. He sipped on it but didn't ever drink it like he was thirsty. When he was 6 months old,, I gave him pedialyte one day because I was worried he wasn't getting enough fluids only drinking formula. He finished the sippy cup in like 3 minutes like he was dying of thirst. I give him that all day long as his drink. Am I supposed to give him water he won't drink? I read he is only supposed to have one serving of juice per day. But I was worried about if it was okay to give him so much pedialyte then I found this article...babygaga.com/pedialyte-facts-parents-babies

I hope it helps answer your question


----------

